# lookin for white homers



## wantpigeon (Apr 4, 2006)

does anyone know where to get white homers in southern US


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Did you try your local clubs? They should be able yo help you.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a pigeon club locater link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12825


----------

